

New Macbook Pros Declared Unfixable (Soldered RAM, FTW) - padobson
http://ifixit.org/2753/macbook-pro-with-retina-display-teardown/

======
splish
duplicate of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4105671>

and again, discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4105325>

~~~
rsanchez1
They really should have a disclaimer on the submit form asking submitters to
use the search box at the bottom of the page first to check that their stories
have not already been submitted. Or, they should have it check for similar
posts first and ask submitters to make sure that their post is not a
duplicate.

